# APR Release for RS



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Anyone waiting for this:

https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgr ... 5_evo.html


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

I've been after a release date, bit early for me but would be interested to hear anybodys comments if they do go for it.!!

CheeRS

Brett


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing reviews from anyone who plumps for it too.

Looks on the face of it to be very similar to the MRC tune as you would expect. Although they quote exactly the same peak hp figure but measured the stock as 420hp whereas MRC measured it at 396hp, so on the face of it that gives the MRC tune a bigger % increase (396>478 vs 420>478).

I'd be more interested to see what it does on cold start, the MRC tune completely removes the first 30 seconds fast-clatter and I don't think I could go back to this now!


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

£950+Vat Gents.!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Northan said:


> £950+Vat Gents.!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


£1140 for a remap?

Yeah... good luck with that one....

Glad I decided not to wait it out and went for MRC :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

powerplay said:


> Looking forward to hearing reviews from anyone who plumps for it too.
> 
> Looks on the face of it to be very similar to the MRC tune as you would expect. Although they quote exactly the same peak hp figure but measured the stock as 420hp whereas MRC measured it at 396hp, so on the face of it that gives the MRC tune a bigger % increase (396>478 vs 420>478).
> 
> I'd be more interested to see what it does on cold start, the MRC tune completely removes the first 30 seconds fast-clatter and I don't think I could go back to this now!


The RS3 that run 10.7 at the weekend tuned from 402bhp to 508bhp on the Stage 1 file but had the Eventuri intake and Wagner intercooler installed. (Drag strip runs were with E85, not tested on the dyno) - They don't yet have a Stage 2 or TCU available.

MRC also quote ps rather than bhp.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah there's lots of give n take and I know you can draw exactly zero comparisons from one dyno to another.

Just look at the range of performance they quote just on the variability of the fuel!


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

powerplay said:


> Yeah there's lots of give n take and I know you can draw exactly zero comparisons from one dyno to another.
> 
> Just look at the range of performance they quote just on the variability of the fuel!


Yeah most of it is based around E85 and the only hope we have here in the U.K. is the proper race E85 @ £5.25 a litre.

Even the 98 program isn't fully optimised for the U.K market as 98 ron fuel isn't available in the U.K. We would be running 99 on an optimised 98 file, you would expect the ECU to self adapt for the higher octane for sure but still, not ideal when they do that.

It's $995 in the US but £1140 here in the U.K. Shocking price for a Stage 1.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Very rapid, was that the car done at Ecotune, running 99RON fuel on their 98 Stg-1 with the intake and Wagner fitted?

Torque figure seems very high for retaining the OEM downpipe at 694nm, and considering no DSG changes. I presume they will release a downpipe and DSG map with a stage 2 option, be interesting to see what that does, must be worth another couple of 10ths, as would running it on a TTRS...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

LEO-RS said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah there's lots of give n take and I know you can draw exactly zero comparisons from one dyno to another.
> ...


Better quality fuel than mapped for is not a problem. The ECU may not advance but having a map produced for 98 will give you exactly the same performance on 99RON fuel. Lower the octane and all bets are off, the ECU will pull timing to compensate for the quality of fuel in the tank.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, the RS3 was tuned at Ecotune in Glasgow

TTRS as you say should naturally be a tenth or 2 up on the RS3 so a good set of figures considering there is a Stage 2 and a TCU to add to that.

Phazer, I know it's not a problem, I mean it would be better if the file was a 99 optimised file as opposed to a 98 optimised file.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

LEO-RS said:


> Phazer, I know it's not a problem, I mean it would be better if the file was a 99 optimised file as opposed to a 98 optimised file.


Cool, probably not a lot in it though perhaps a couple of HP at best. I'd rather go for 98 TBH, 99 is very variable in the UK as it's achieved different ways (Ethanol or other concoctions). This also means the octane can vary slightly between batches and also degrades over time so you'd need to use a Petrol station with a high turnover.

Based on my experience a solid 97RON fuel eg Esso, BP, even Sainsburys - real RON rather than achieved with additives is fine on a 98 mapped car, of course YMMV.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

phazer said:


> LEO-RS said:
> 
> 
> > Phazer, I know it's not a problem, I mean it would be better if the file was a 99 optimised file as opposed to a 98 optimised file.
> ...


Not to digress as other threads on it are available - I normally run Tesco99 (very busy station - aren't they all?!) but had to join the commoners at Sainsbubs not long ago when Tesco was closed for a couple of weeks upgrading their pumps.

After I'd gone through most of a tank I was definitely aware of less top-end power and also lower mpg. Car felt livelier once back on the 99.

Doug at MRC also recommended nothing but 99 and I'm sure he has just a little bit of experience on the matter!


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

What`s the price of MRC stage 1 tune compared to APR stage 1 at 1140 pounds if you don`t mind me asking?


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

There are lots of comments on different forums saying they have got there pricing way out here at over £1100 inc vat...

I don't think anyone doubts the R&D they have put in but wow, I don't think ive ever paid more than £600 for a stage 1 ever...

CheeRS

Brett


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

powerplay said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > LEO-RS said:
> ...


Fuel characteristics are different when Ethanol is added. If your map is based around Ethanol based 99 Ron then I'm not surprised you noticed some difference


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Northan said:


> There are lots of comments on different forums saying they have got there pricing way out here at over £1100 inc vat...
> 
> I don't think anyone doubts the R&D they have put in but wow, I don't think ive ever paid more than £600 for a stage 1 ever...
> 
> ...


That is expensive! Is it just a flash? They're not using additional hardware like ABT (sometimes?) do?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

phazer said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > phazer said:
> ...


Nah this was when my car was stock so only using the factory map


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

ROBH49 said:


> What`s the price of MRC stage 1 tune compared to APR stage 1 at 1140 pounds if you don`t mind me asking?


I paid 750, which is about as much I would ever pay for a map.

So even with APR offering 25% off for already tuned cars... still overpriced so they can kma :lol:


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

powerplay said:


> Nah this was when my car was stock so only using the factory map


Interesting...Expected between 95 and Audi's suggested 98 but between 97 and 98? Not something I've experienced myself but as I said YMMV.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

APR UK have definitely lost the plot.

US Price is $999
UK Price is $1500 (£1140)

After a HUGE delay in releasing the software they have only released Stage 1. They are waiting on developing their own Stage 2 hardware before developing and releasing a Stage 2 tune. (But yet somehow have a Stage 3 on the RS3 that managed a 9.8 on a TTE hybrid)

APR dont have a Pop/Bang and Crackle map for their Stage 1 due to finding out that these maps (even from stock) are severely degrading the cats. They will only release this as part of Stage 2. Stage 1 will also have the cold start map as it presumes the cat is still in place and needs warming up.

APR have not released a TCU tune. APR Stage 1 pump fuel figures are no better than anyone else's, there has only been some momentum due to the fact they have created an E85 tune and posted wome very good figures with it.

E85 in the UK costs £5.25 a litre.

Even when APR do release Stage 2, it's likely going to cost £2k thereabouts as the TCU tune on a Golf R or an S3 is £700 so likely going to be the same, if not more for the RS3/TTRS, then the jump from Stage 1 to Stage 2 also which is usually a couple of hundred.

MRC are not ready for the TTRS (Map switching) and Mihnea is never in the UK to tune the cars any more. Any issues with mapping or any problems afterwards may take a huge amount of time to resolve with Mihnea not onsite. I'm 450 miles away from MRC.

Revo have just released their tune with some promising figures and a good price but really need to gather more evidence.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

powerplay said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > What`s the price of MRC stage 1 tune compared to APR stage 1 at 1140 pounds if you don`t mind me asking?
> ...


Thanks for the info Powerplay its much appreciated. :wink:

Cheers Robbie.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

LEO-RS said:


> APR UK have definitely lost the plot.
> 
> US Price is $999
> UK Price is $1500 (£1140)
> ...


Agreed, can't see them getting much UK custom tbh.

It's a shame as I was actually quite excited about their release, having had APR on my previous RS and QST in Haywards Heath is now an APR dealer and not too far so would have been ideal, I would have tried it out at least.

However hiking the price up for the UK is basically a middle-finger salute so I return the gesture.

And even if they dropped it to £500 or magically got 600hp I'd rather stick with my MRC tune than go back to the oem cold start :lol:


----------



## JimmyG1972 (Apr 16, 2018)

LEO-RS said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to hearing reviews from anyone who plumps for it too.
> ...


Hi LEO-RS,

How are you finding the Eventuri Intake?

Looks gorgeous on my TTRS but only when I get a chance to show it off to others by lifting the lid.

Can't detect much noice or hissing under the bonnet, and doesn't whirr as much as I though it might.

Had my car dyno'd at 420 stock btw, seems a similar pattern to others.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

From what I'd seen the original intake wasn't cutting it even vs modified stock airboxes, but they put out a revised air filter that much improved it. It would be interesting to hear his and your experience on it, or any figures on wastegate duty vs actual boost.


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

...it must be quite a struggle to get such a ludicrously low power increase for a set up with such potential - an old fashioned boost cheat with no other changes would surely achieve that and more without compromise?.......

I imagine bigger increases can be achieved safely in mins with not even a glance at the ECU software

Rip off Britain / fleece the mild persists............


----------



## JimmyG1972 (Apr 16, 2018)

All,

Have just ordered APR stage 1 plus Milltek downpipes from QST, and will be swapping over from the MTM Cantronic to ECU flash and removing the HG-Motorsport Ego-X (any takers for either? Still a newbie so can't post in the classified yet  ). Will be interesting to see how the Milltek/APR set up works and sounds with the Eventuri intake and compare back-to-back with the MTM/HG-Motorsport set up.

My stockpile of tried, tested and replaced mods for the TTRS is growing. Should get a job for a tuning magazine...


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

JimmyG1972 said:


> All,
> 
> Have just ordered APR stage 1 plus Milltek downpipes from QST, and will be swapping over from the MTM Cantronic to ECU flash and removing the HG-Motorsport Ego-X (any takers for either? Still a newbie so can't post in the classified yet  ). Will be interesting to see how the Milltek/APR set up works and sounds with the Eventuri intake and compare back-to-back with the MTM/HG-Motorsport set up.
> 
> My stockpile of tried, tested and replaced mods for the TTRS is growing. Should get a job for a tuning magazine...


How does that work, you'd need stage 2 with a downpipe change - there's nothing out there to my knowledge that will pass the ECU emissions checks without putting 1k into an HJS cat - Unitronic have one in the works which should be about 1k.

My experience with a 200-cell sport cat was just that; CEL after about 10 miles - all good once I flashed to stage 2.

What's the reason for changing the HG backbox? What is it your trying to achieve or is the try/test just the modding disease that some of us have?


----------



## JimmyG1972 (Apr 16, 2018)

ross_t_boss said:


> JimmyG1972 said:
> 
> 
> > All,
> ...


Will have to restore to stock after 2 years for 1st MOT. Apparently there is an adaptation for the APR stage 1 Ecu flash that is compatible with the DP change. See link here to QST Tuning vid of successful install:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BxhEhscH0mP/

With regard to the HP backbox, its just too loud. Magnificent noise and great if you like that sort of thing, but I prefer the pure sound of the inline 5. If I can sell it and save up, may upgrade to Milltek (or possibly Audi PP Akrapovic) some time in the future.

Currently resisting going to stage 2 as my insurance limits me to 500bhp (20% increase over 420bhp stock dyno max).

Definitely have the modding disease though!


----------



## JimmyG1972 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi All, now have the APR stage 1 fitted. Dyno'd at 488.5 bhp. MTM Cantronic and HG Motorsport Ego-X/Bull-X catback exhaust removed.

Video here:


__
http://instagr.am/p/B3rHEmYn85s/

After adding the Milltek decat downpipe, it was just TOO loud. Have been back to QST this week to have the Sports Cat DP fitted as the decat sounded massively aggressive and also there was a bad smell of unburnt fuel.

Performance much stronger mid range pull with APR vs MTM. Accelleration feels up by abut 10% (bearing in mind MTM Cantronic stats show 0-60mph of 3.3 secs). Feels closer to dead 3 now.

Cat back exhaust by HG motorsport (lovely piece of kit) now on Ebay if anyone's interested:

http://ebay.us/nmLjbd?cmpnId=5338273189

Will post MTM Cantronic there too shortly if anyone's after a bargain.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Anybody on here had or considering the APR TCU tune?

Fixing the niggles and frustrations with the RS gearbox has always been on my list of things to do and so I'm going to give it a try and booked in for it next week.

Just wondered if anyone has any feedback to share?


----------

